# Mouthing



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

One of Jersey's biggest issues is his mouthing and nipping. I have tried just about every trick in the book. I tried yelping which he paid no attention to. I tried yelling "ow" really loud and pulling away. I tried saying "no bite" and leaving the room (which is slightly beginning to work). I tried holding his mouth closed, that only made him growl and bite me more. And then I also tried pressing on his tongue which only made him keep chewing on me. I would try the holding his scruff thing but I'm scared to do that. 

Like I said the leaving the room thing is slightly beginning to work so I stuck with that for a while, but he still bites everyone else including strangers (not good). 

So is there ANY other technique that is effective and should I force my family to do the same thing as me? 

Liz


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

This link should help you : http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/spt/SPT_Puppies.htm =)

Yes, the whole family should be in on it too! It won't really work if only one person does it. 

When you know a guest is coming over, exercise Jersey before hand so he'll be more inclined to behave. When they get there, leash Jersey. Put your leash holding hand behind you back to were he can't get in front of you, and keep your hand there! 

Tell you guest to ignore the pup, don't baby talk, hold, try to calm down, discipline him ect. All of this is attention. Negative or positive doesn't always matter to a puppy, attention is attention to them.

After he stops pulling, barking, whining, jumping, (all of which you ignore) and sits down say "good dog Jersey" *big smile* and give him a really good treat, like hot dog, real chicken ect. Don't get to excited, or he will to, but be sincere. After he is calm and quiet longer you can then lead him over to the person, and if all four feet are on the ground, they can reach down to pet him. Be sure their holding a toy, else he'll use their hands as one. If he jumps on them, bites the human, ect put him behind you again and ignore him. After he sits calm for a while (at least fifteen seconds) try it again.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Cockapoos are known to be very mouthy... Cocoa will sometimes get into what we call his "biting moods." What we usually do is lay him down on his side (hold one hand a little below the neck area & one by the upper theigh. You don't have to press too hard; just enough to make it that he can't get away). If he tries to get away, don't let him. Keep him on his side until you think he has calmed down.

Even with Cocoa, this may not work the first time, but if you are persistent, he will eventually get the idea. I'm not sayimg that he'll never bite, but for Cocoa, this is a good way to stop him when he does. As for if your family should do the same thing or not, I think you should see how Jersey reacts and then decide.

I hope this can help you! Good Luck!!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Also, I forgot to mention, when does Jersey usually start nipping at people? Cocoa will start to nip at someone when he is excited and wants them to play with him.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jersey nips whenever he meets someone new. Whether I'm holding him or someone's petting him on the ground he just begins to nip. Its definitely out of affection but it's soooo annoying. I tried holding him down and he got kind of aggressive (I think). So unfortunately I guess that wont work. I also tried using a spray bottle, (which I know sounds really mean) and that sort of stopped him in his tracks. So I think I'll continue with that. I'll also definitely try the thing with the leash, because that's an issue too. Thanks so much for all the great advice!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nipping is normally done by a hyper dog, so keeping him behind or beside you around strangers until he is sitting and calm, then make them hold a toy to shove into his mouth if he tries to grab them should really help you. 

Holding him down, alpha rolling, ect are much more involved then penning a dog like most people think. If anytime at all you let him up before he's flat out still, and not being touched at all, you are rewarding strugling and proving nothing to him, in fact as you said it can rev the dog. I'd drop the idea totally, it's hard to explain and can hinder training a lot if done wrong.

Squarting with water though, I aprove of that. I've used a water bottle a lot, it works great! You can add a little vineger too if he starts to ignore it. Be sure to pair a word with it so he can learn how to avoid it. Say 'no' 'off' 'squart' ect while pointing the bottle at him when he's being bad, if he doesn't back down squart him. Later on once he stops as soon as he sees the bottle (if he hasn't connected the word yet) start saying it earlier, like a second before the bottle comes out until he understand the word means the water bottle.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Jerseypoo527 said:


> Jersey nips whenever he meets someone new. Whether I'm holding him or someone's petting him on the ground he just begins to nip. Its definitely out of affection but it's soooo annoying. I tried holding him down and he got kind of aggressive (I think). So unfortunately I guess that wont work. I also tried using a spray bottle, (which I know sounds really mean) and that sort of stopped him in his tracks. So I think I'll continue with that. I'll also definitely try the thing with the leash, because that's an issue too. Thanks so much for all the great advice!!!


Cocoa doesn't like being held down on his side either, but it works for us. If the spray bottle works for you, then I'd stick with it!


----------



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool, I've got to try that spray-bottle thing!


----------

